# And then..it just clicked :)



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/clickvsword.html

"Research in neurophysiology has identified the kinds of stimuli--bright lights, sudden sharp sounds--that reach the amygdala first, before reaching the cortex or thinking part of the brain. The click is that kind of stimulus."

The above link is just an educated guess with field experience behind the workings but as far as I know no actual scientific studies yet.
This isn't the first place I have seen/read this information. I think it is very interesting. I do think this happens. The click sound hits a more primitive part of the dogs brain and when the clicker is charged anything else done using the clicker has the association with the reward. It works faster than using a verbal marker because the verbal marker goes through the thinking part of the brain of the dog so there is a longer process for the dog to get it.

In my own experience the behaviors I have taught the dog with the clicker are learned faster, and the dog retains the information more. The dog offers those behaviors more for me also.

On the subject of you clicking and another dog. I don't think that the lady with the dog should have rewarded her dog at all while you were clicking. If she goes into a class with tons of owners clicking her dog will be very confused. 

I really like using the clicker but I don't always have the clicker with me.  I also think that using a word as an indicator/marker is a great item to have in my training tool box so I interchange, using one or the other when working a new behavior. And when using the clicker after I am sure the dog has the behavior I move onto using the word marker.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad to hear that things are going so well! 

Funny story!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

This is very interesting. I always wondered why the clicker seemed to work so well. I haven't used it but will be entering an obedience clasn soon and I believe they click there. ;-)


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Funny story! Glad to hear everything is working out now! I'm thinking on getting a clicker for Max to see how it goes. Words just don't seem to be working too well with him, at least not when they are mine...only my husbands! LOL


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

when I get my puppy I will try training him without the clicker because I wouldnt want him just doing commands when there is a click...but if that doesnt work for a couple of weeks I will try the clicker out


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

OP: Glad it's going so well and you're having fun!


Golden Jonah: The click does not make the dog do anything. The click happens when the dog does the right thing, and then he gets a treat. 

The dog makes the click happen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jami*

Jami

So glad you got all those fun things!

Ecstatic that Hoosier is now fetching!! Guess the clicker is worth the investment!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah totally worth the three dollars I spent


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so happy the clicker training worked for you, it's amazing how fast they pick it up. But I agree with solinvictus that you need to use a verbal marker too. Make them inter changeable because you won't always have the clicker or a free hand.

To all that want to clicker train, it is very important that you first learn HOW to clicker train. If you don't do it correctly you won't get the results and your dog will establish the wrong markers. My trainer taught how and when to clicker train, there are some very good video's on marking the response and when to click/reward. Learn to do it right and it is a wonderful tool but don't forget to use verbal commands too. I find I use clicker training to teach specific movements I want or to get a quicker or cleaner response. ex: Kirby wasn't always sitting on a halt or it was crooked or to far out. Now I only click ei: reward when she sits immediately and in the correct position. She learned fast how to get the click (reward). Good-luck all.


----------



## Mal (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I'd like to try clicker training. I can already tell that Gus is so smart and is already picking up things we're trying to teach him but he just doesn't quite understand what we're trying to say when we tell him "no" or "good boy". I'm going to do some research!


----------

